
Stallman Number - fogus
http://newdev.ariel-networks.com/rmsnr/
======
dalton
Oh, I thought this was going to be like the Winer number:

[http://diveintomark.org/archives/2003/04/21/whats_your_winer...](http://diveintomark.org/archives/2003/04/21/whats_your_winer_number)

